# Biomedical engineering



## stevesingh (Aug 29, 2011)

What is the scope of biomedical engineering in US. Please help me . How much is the salary of biomedical engineer in states .


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

stevesingh said:


> What is the scope of biomedical engineering in US. Please help me . How much is the salary of biomedical engineer in states .


What school, what degree, what job experience, what publications ....


----------



## stevesingh (Aug 29, 2011)

twostep said:


> What school, what degree, what job experience, what publications ....


Ia m thinking of doing biomedical engineering program in US .I wanted to know , if there are any jobs in US for biomedical engineering graduates . If yes , please give information about salary for fresh graduates and top colleges .


----------



## sikander (Apr 5, 2011)

Biomedical engineering is mostly developed in U.S and there you will employed in laboratories , clinics , hospitals , private companies etc . The top biomedical engineering schools in US are ;
1.John Hopkins University in Baltimore , MD
2.Georgia Instituite of Technology (Georgia Tech) in Atlanta,GA
3.University of California -San Diego(UCSD) in La Jolla, CA .


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

Salaries will depend on where in the United States you will work. San Diego California is one of them major areas for biomedical companies. It is also one of the best, if not the best, areas to live in.

You can find a lot of the information you are looking for right on the Internet. For example: do a search for Biomedical Engineer Salary or something like that and you will find lots of info.


----------



## leila11235 (Sep 4, 2011)

I have a bachelors in biomedical engineering from UCSD. I had a hard time finding anything in bioengineering mainly because my focus was on medical devices and I was heavy on molecular biology (it helps to have at least a masters in the field)... But there's a very large biotech community (biotech beach) in San Diego and i have never had a problem finding a job.
If you do come to San Diego for school, I highly recommend taking the pure bioengineering courses (ABET) or the bioengineering with emphasis on bioinformatics.

Hope this helps...
Good luck


----------

